# grape orders in jeopardy!



## deboard (Sep 6, 2012)

I finally found a place near-ish to me that does both juice bucket and grape orders. But, this year the grape interest is low apparently, and when I placed my order they told me it was not certain that they would get enough orders to make it worthwhile. 

I was really hoping to get some fresh grapes this year! So, if you're near enough to Cincinnati and want california grapes this fall, call Listermann's and make an order!

The order deadline is Sep 11 end of day, and the arrival date would be either the 20th or 21st. 

Phone : 513-731-1130

Ask for Chris, he is the wine guy there. 

Here are the choices, the first is grapes, then juice buckets after that. 


GRAPES

1202G RED Alicante 36 lbs $38.00
1208G RED Barbera (northern) 36 lbs $41.00
1216G RED Cabernet Franc-36 lbs $41.00
1220G RED Cabernet Sauvignon (North)- 36 lbs $46.00
1232G RED Grenache - 36 lbs $37.00
RED Malbec (limited supply) 36lbs $51.50
1244G RED Merlot - 36 lbs $40.00
1247G RED Merlot (North)- 36 lbs $43.00
1262G RED Ruby Cabernet - 36 lbs $38.00
1265G RED Sangiovese - Northern $43.00
1268G RED Syrah - 36 lbs $41.00
1271G RED Petite Sirah -Northern $46.00
1279G RED Zinfandel - Old vine Northern $52.00
1280G RED Zinfandel (northern)- 36 lbs $50.00

1308G WHITE Chardonnay - 36 lbs $41.00
1331G WHITE Pinot Grigio - 36 lbs $42.50
1354G WHITE Thompson Seedless - 42 lbs $38.00
1329G WHITE Muscat Alexandria - 42 lbs $41.00



JUICE

RED Alicante $58
RED Amarone $58
RED Barbera $58
RED Barolo $58
RED Burgundy $58
RED Cabernet Merlot $58
RED Cabernet Sauvignon $58
RED Carignane $58
RED Chateau Neuf de Pape $58
RED Chianti $58
RED Grenache $58
RED Lambrusco $58
RED Malvasia $58
RED Merlot $58
RED Mixed Black $58
RED Montepulciano $58
RED Petit Syrah $58
RED Pinot Noir $58
RED Rioja $58
RED Ruby Cabernet $58
RED Sangiovese $58
RED Shiraz $58
RED Valdespena/Tempranillo $58
RED Valpolicella $58
RED Vieux-Chateau-du-Roi $58
RED Zinfandel $58
RED Zinfandel Royal $58

BLUSH Beaujolais $57
BLUSH White Zinfandel $57
BLUSH White Merlot $57


WHITE Chardonnay $57
WHITE French Colombard $57
WHITE Gewurztraminer $57
WHITE Johannisberg Riesling $57
WHITE Liebfraumilch $57
WHITE Malvasia Bianca $57
WHITE Muscato $57
WHITE Palomino $57
WHITE Pinot Grigio $57
WHITE Sauvignon Blanc $57
WHITE Thompson Seedless $57
WHITE Trebbiano $57
WHITE Viognier $57

*


----------



## deboard (Sep 7, 2012)

I guess if the grape order is cancelled I can console myself with juice buckets!


----------



## Rocky (Sep 7, 2012)

Deboard, you have also cut your cost almost in half so you can take solace in that. I am going for my juice buckets tomorrow to Lowellville, OH. I see that you are in Georgetown, KY and it would be a haul, but he prices are about $8-10 per bucket less.


----------



## deboard (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, that would be quite a haul, Cincinnati is a decent haul from here, but it was the closest place I could find making juice and possibly grape orders. Even with the savings I don't think gas would work out for Lowellville. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 7, 2012)

Deboard, I am guessing that your supplier is a distributor for L'Uva Bella. He has exactly the same offerings as L'Uva does.


----------



## deboard (Sep 7, 2012)

maybe, or they are both buying from the same wholesaler.


----------



## wineygirl (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank heaven we have 2 places really close in PA. Weak Knee Home brew is about 30 min away and their prices are a lot cheaper than those above. They are awesome people and really know their stuff. They make every kit they have to try it and they make lots of their own stuff strictly for tasting at the shop. I ordered the Malvasia Bianca grapes because I got to taste the wine first. I am still a novice and never would have thought of trying this without their advice.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 9, 2012)

Wineygirl, You are going to be very pleased with your choice of Malvasia Bianca. I had a kit of Malvasia Bianca that I made partly into wine and partly into _Vin Santo, _a sweet dessert type wine that I gave away last Christmas. The Malvasia Bianca was wonderful and the _Vin Santo_ is really great with biscotti and espresso!


----------



## deboard (Sep 9, 2012)

Absolutely, if you have a good local shop nearby, count your blessings. We have some great vendors on here, but nothing beats going in and talking to knowledgeable people in person. 

There is a good brew shop in Louisville, but they mainly do beer, and don't do grape or juice orders as of yet. They are moving to a larger location in january, and the owner told me they were hopefully expanding their wine section. They're still an hour away from me, and Listermann's is almost 2 hours away, but I'll make the trip for juice or grapes. Probably wouldn't go much further though.


----------



## deboard (Sep 11, 2012)

The grape orders did get cancelled, but I did get two juice buckets - Petit Sirah and Chateau Neuf De Pape.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Sep 13, 2012)

In the interest of curiosity and truth in labeling what supplier actually labels a juice Chateauneuf-du-Pape?
Malvina


----------



## shoebiedoo (Sep 13, 2012)

It's missspelled but I'm not sure if that meets copyright imfringements.


----------



## deboard (Sep 13, 2012)

I guess technically it cannot be Chateauneuf du Pape since it's not from the correct region of france. But I'm guessing it's a blend of grenache, Syrah, and Mourvèdre, since that's the predominant blend for this type. Although technically the blend does not have to be those three. I think there are thirteen grapes that can be used. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Châteauneuf-du-Pape_AOC

It's one of those wines that I can't find where I'm at usually, and when I see it it's well over $80 a bottle, so I don't buy it anyways. 

Since I'm not selling it, I fully intend to call it Chateauneuf du Pape and put a picture of the pope's new castle on it.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Sep 14, 2012)

I can appreciate your exuberance in your desire to call it Chateauneuf du Pape. But in the interest of Amateur Winemaking a Northern Rhone blend will be different than a Southern Rhone Blend. Whereas the Southern Rhone Blend will have a predominance of Grenace while the Northern Rhone will have an increased or predominate Syrah as the leading varietal. In my original post I was more interested in what Juice Supplier called their Juice by the name Chateauneuf du Pape. I think it would serve us as Amateurs if they just stated the blend they used in the pail then fancy names. It is about time Juice Suppliers stepped up to the plate and become more open and honest as to what is in those pails. 
Malvina


----------



## deboard (Sep 14, 2012)

MalvinaScordaad said:


> I can appreciate your exuberance in your desire to call it Chateauneuf du Pape. But in the interest of Amateur Winemaking a Northern Rhone blend will be different than a Southern Rhone Blend. Whereas the Southern Rhone Blend will have a predominance of Grenace while the Northern Rhone will have an increased or predominate Syrah as the leading varietal. In my original post I was more interested in what Juice Supplier called their Juice by the name Chateauneuf du Pape. I think it would serve us as Amateurs if they just stated the blend they used in the pail then fancy names. It is about time Juice Suppliers stepped up to the plate and become more open and honest as to what is in those pails.
> Malvina



Can't disagree, I would prefer to know the blend as well. I was actually surprised to see it listed given all of the other buckets are listed as varietals for the most part.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Sep 14, 2012)

I think I will ask again who is the packer thanks
Malvina


----------



## deboard (Sep 14, 2012)

If you are asking me, I can say I don't know, but these are the same buckets as what is being offered across the country right now. I'm pretty sure it's just one big company producing these, and shops around the country are buying and selling them. Maybe someone will chime in with who actually makes these.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Sep 15, 2012)

There are more than one fresh juice producer. Some are better than others. 
Malvina


----------



## deboard (Sep 21, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Deboard, I am guessing that your supplier is a distributor for L'Uva Bella. He has exactly the same offerings as L'Uva does.



You were correct, the buckets are L'uva Bella. 

They were starting to ferment when I picked them up, which makes it hard to nail down a starting SG. Juice tastes and smells good though. I added my 14 lbs of Norton to my Petit Sirah bucket and plan on balancing it out after fermentation is done. 

I guess the only thing I was surprised about was how full each bucket was. I had assumed they would be 6.5 gallons buckets with 6 gallons of juice, giving a little headroom, but they were full to the brim just about (not sure what size the bucket is, but even after spilling a little I had more than 6 gallons.) I ended up splitting one of them into another bucket and putting the other in my 10 gallon fermenter.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 21, 2012)

Deboard, I had the same experience with the L'Uva Bella buckets this year. They were really full! I was afraid to lift them for fear of spilling the wine so I ladled out about two gallons before lifting and dumping them. Some of the fermentation was underway when I started but still my initial SGs were 1.085 (Zinfandel Royal), 1.095 (Sangiovese & Cabernet Sauvignon) and 1.100 for Pinot Grigio, which is quite high!


----------



## deboard (Sep 21, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Deboard, I had the same experience with the L'Uva Bella buckets this year. They were really full! I was afraid to lift them for fear of spilling the wine so I ladled out about two gallons before lifting and dumping them. Some of the fermentation was underway when I started but still my initial SGs were 1.085 (Zinfandel Royal), 1.095 (Sangiovese & Cabernet Sauvignon) and 1.100 for Pinot Grigio, which is quite high!



I first tried pouring the petit sirah into the 10 gallon fermenter, and ended up spilling some, but after that I remembered my siphon hose and just siphoned half into another bucket for the Chateau Neuf Du Pape. 

The specific gravity for the Petit Sirah was 1.092 and the CNDP was 1.094. 

Overall I'm pleased. As with all new winemaking experiences I learned something new and will be better prepared next time.


----------



## wineygirl (Sep 24, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Wineygirl, You are going to be very pleased with your choice of Malvasia Bianca. I had a kit of Malvasia Bianca that I made partly into wine and partly into _Vin Santo, _a sweet dessert type wine that I gave away last Christmas. The Malvasia Bianca was wonderful and the _Vin Santo_ is really great with biscotti and espresso!



You are so right. I tried some at the shop that they made last year and it was really good. 

When I picked up my grapes they crushed and destemmed them and blended the 2 for me. I am surprised that I have about 10 gal. I was told 1order of grapes usually yields 3 gal of juice. It looks like I am going to have much more than that. This blend is the best I have ever tasted. Soft and sweet, but not too sweet. I am excited to get this in the bottle!


----------

